# Audi Forum Neckarsulm Photo Gallery Added + Ipanema Brown Audi A7 by Audi Exclusive



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Later this week Audi AG will be hosting its annual General Meeting at the Audi Forum Neckarsulm and in photographic support of this announcement their PR department has released a set of photos depicting all elements of the forum - the Audi Exclusive showroom, the customer delivery center, the Audi Collection shop, the Nuvolari Restaraunt and more.

The Audi Forum Neckarsulm is one of our favorite Audi brand destinations. It's not as extensive as the Audi Forum in the company's home town of Ingolstadt, but the Audi Exclusive showroom always has something new and interesting to look at. Judging from these photos, nothing's changed. We're loving the Ipanema Brown Audi A7 S-line by Audi Exclusive shown above.

Check out more photos in this set of the Audi Forum Neckarsulm via our photo galleries after the jump.

* Audi Forum Neckarsulm Photo Gallery *


----------

